#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Certificates >  >  >  postgraduate scholarship

## paxrom01

house, pls can anyone help me get scholarship in environmental and resource engineering in any of the top 500 UK universities.I made a first class in pure and industrial chemistry in one of the Nigerian universities. my e-mail ID is paxnka@yahoo.com.

See More: postgraduate scholarship

----------


## proft

google: e8 scholarship
i think that should help

----------


## paxrom01

thanks for link u gave me. I vary grateful.

----------


## xbone2003

hi....can anyone help me with a university i could run a masters program in petroleum engineering?...the major problem i have is that my g.p is a 2.9/5 ...am also an international candidate...please help!!!...i want to do the masters by fall of next year.

----------

